# Tall frame truss rods. See pics



## Nick-theCut (Nov 14, 2012)

Looking for early 30's tall frame truss rods for a Schwinn built Mead.






My frames head tube measures 7"

OR these can be found on Ladies B3 model 




I could use the bracket if you have that aswell.  PM me


----------



## JOEL (Nov 14, 2012)

Are the lady's truss rods the same length?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 14, 2012)

Another member (autocycleplane), tall frame lover, explained to me how the ladies rods would fit a tall frame.  I'm taking his lead in saying YES


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 14, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> Another member (autocycleplane), tall frame lover, explained to me how the ladies rods would fit a tall frame.  I'm taking his lead in saying YES




Wow, 7" headtube on your frame? Most tall mens frames are 6" headtubes, and pre-41 girls models had 7". The fork steerer is usually 1.25" longer than the frame's headtube it fits if that helps. If yours is 7" then the girls fork should be a direct fit, no mods.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 14, 2012)

Autocycleplane said:


> Wow, 7" headtube on your frame? Most tall mens frames are 6" headtubes, and pre-41 girls models had 7". The fork steerer is usually 1.25" longer than the frame's headtube it fits if that helps. If yours is 7" then the girls fork should be a direct fit, no mods.




Nice !  It's a motoballoon tall frame.  My fork must be a girls, as for it measures 8"-8.25"

Ok guys look through your stuff, again it's the angeled rods I need here


----------



## JOEL (Nov 14, 2012)

Wait, I think I have one of those. Oh yea back in the back... Steer tube 7", truss rod 8.5" bracket to bracket.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 14, 2012)

JOEL said:


> Wait, I think I have one of those. Oh yea back in the back... Steer tube 7", truss rod 8.5" bracket to bracket.




Holy bracket to bracket Batman, that's the bike I'm building. THANKS

OK who's got 'em?

Joel Ill give you a long distance hug for some reference photos.  (Seat tube decal, headlight bracket, whole bike )
Looks pretty jammed in there with your mega collection


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 15, 2012)

Bump, day 2 quest for long truss rods


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, better settle in for these, you could be looking for a minute..


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 15, 2012)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah, better settle in for these, you could be looking for a minute..




First I like to annoy the feed, then the long and winding quiet road will begin.  Just trying to Cabers a chance to make a few $$$


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RARE-...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d6aaf6c0

Maybe make an off feePay deal if you could use some of the other parts and sell off the rest...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 17, 2012)

Autocycleplane said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ULTRA-RARE-...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d6aaf6c0
> 
> Maybe make an off feePay deal if you could use some of the other parts and sell off the rest...




Good eye.  Anyone else?  I will be replating, so no worries on upper division quality.  Anyone???
Happy Saturday y'all


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 20, 2012)

Bump up...


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2012)

Do these look like what you need?


----------

